
The world’s longest and deepest sub-sea road tunnel [pdf] - chha
https://www.vegvesen.no/_attachment/1875547/binary/1184044?fast_title=Rogfast+in+English%2C+May+2017.pdf
======
speps
A more detailed map:
[https://www.vegvesen.no/_attachment/1865792/binary/1182925?f...](https://www.vegvesen.no/_attachment/1865792/binary/1182925?fast_title=Oversiktstegning+Rogfast%2C+mai+2017.pdf)

A good video of the whole project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vp19pRTJ9s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vp19pRTJ9s)

